# IDPA-BUG match at Ashland Lake Gun Club



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Attended that last outdoor match of the season. It was a BUG only match or Back up Gun. I pretty much suck at shooting sub-compacts. I was able to use my CZ Rami though. They had ten stages or scenarios to go thru so took awhile but I had a blast even though I didn't place as well as I'd hoped. 








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejnQgc3eZ8I&feature=youtu.be


----------

